
InPulse Adds A Smartphone-Like Experience To Your Wrist Watch - shawndumas
http://ycombinator.posterous.com/inpulse-adds-a-smartphone-like-experience-to
======
krakensden
On a related note, if I had a choice, I think I would prefer a Dick Tracy
style watch-phone to my current phone. Pockets are actually kind of annoying
to deal with on a regular basis.

